# Stoeger 2000 auto



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

In September I purchased a Stoeger 2000, I shot it for a month and put around a case of shells through it, everything was going fine until one day it stopped ejecting, of course I was hunting and it was a friday. Well I used a friends gun and on monday called Benelli, as soon as I told them the model of gun I had they instantly knew my problem, and they don't have parts (out of stock, needed so many), so here I am in the middle of waterfowl season with a month old gun that doesnt shoot more than one shell, and I can't get parts. Not too mention Benelli customer service was terrible, I have actually wrecked things myself and got much better customer service from other companies. *My advice to you would be absolutely do not buy a Stoeger 2000 Auto.*

Take it with a grain of salt but thats my experience

P.S. Stoeger 2000 camo for sale


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Just to counter that post a little. I have had M2000 for about 3 years now. I use it for my back-up semi-auto shotgun. I have had several cases of shells through it and have not had any problems. The problem water_swater is having may just be with this years production.


----------



## sawed_off_stump89 (Oct 14, 2007)

i havn't had any problems with mine yet....and its this years model.... i bet i have come close to using 8 boxes of ammo through it too.... i shoot a lot of starlings in the off season...only problem i have had with it is it does not like kent shells for some reason...some of the primers on them will not go when my firing pin hits...i thought they were dud but i shot one again that had a dent in the primer and though it was a dud but it went of this time..and its ONLY with the kent shells.... i do have a question about this gun though.....does it come with a 30 in barrel? i swear mine has one on it....but not positive....barrel does not tell the story


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

So it just that with kent shells? All sizes or just one size of shell?


----------



## sawed_off_stump89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I bought BB.... i have not tried any other shot sizes in kent yet...this has been my first box....and i should specify this the Faststeel.... *NOT* Matrix


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

sawed_off_stump89 said:


> i do have a question about this gun though.....does it come with a 30 in barrel? i swear mine has one on it....but not positive....barrel does not tell the story


tape measure :lol:


----------



## sawed_off_stump89 (Oct 14, 2007)

hmmm very good idea.....  ..... i never said i was the brightest :wink:


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

P.S. update on my stoeger I am still sitting here wiht my one shot stoeger Benelli has yet to send the parts. p.s. it is for sale


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a 2000 and love it! Never a problem. It is a sweet pointing workhorse. I wish I could justify one more shotgun. I would take your problem child off your hands. My brother-in-law's Ruger Red Label was the only gun to give our party trouble! Things can need repair with any gun and brand. The 2000 is a well built gun.


----------

